# Abaddon The Despoiler



## Cruor (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know much about Abaddon and was wondering, is it unheard of in books and the like for him to go off and fight without the black legion say if another legion needed help, I ask this because he is supposed to be unbiased to any god and so fights for all of chaos. Or is it that he does help others, but he always brings his black legion with him?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

He doesnt really help others, he uses others when he sees it fit to, otherwise hes off galavanting around with his black legion, chaos respects power, dont think there would be much respect if he was off saving people, hes off commanding people and plotting and such


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Read Horus Heresy novels. Lots of good Abbadon info in the first two books. Read the two BFG based novels for more.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Firstly he's chaos and chaos only help themselves, secondly he's Abaddon the Despoiler...the newer, better Horus. Who'd have the balls to ask him for help? He'd sooner cut their goolies off and feed them to him! Well at least that's the impression i get of him.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

im wondering why the guy isnt a daemon prince by know. i mean he has done alot for chaos and doesnt seem to have reaped the rewards (shouldnt have turned from the glory of the emperor). yeah hes got infininate respect from other chaos forces but who cares, i would want some daemon powers for one.


----------



## Scragglefoot (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there

i am of the belif that abbadon hasn't become a daemon prince becuse he refuses it, horus wasn't a daemon prince when he almost killed the emp abbadon belives horus was weak so he is gonna distroy the imp with the same power horus had not anymore.

abbadon uses anyone he feels is useful in the new rulebook there is a story of him abandoning lots of chaos space marines to act as a distraction so he could escape

abbadon = not nice man

Scragglefoot


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

According to the old Chaos Space Marine Codex Abaddon has refused the offer to become a Daemon Prince more than 12 times (once for each of his Black Crusades and then some other offers here and there over the millenia). His reason for this is because he isn't interested in Godly power. He only cares about physical, earthly power and is determined to do what Horus failed to accomplish during the Heresy.


----------



## RazikTheDevourer (Jul 28, 2008)

Abaddon refused the Chaos Gods because he does not need to become a Daemon Prince, as a Daemon Prince he can be controlled. Instead he does his own things and Controls who ever he wants.
Its like trying to train a Great White Shark To Play with Babies.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

They're all good points but i ask you all this. All the fallen primarchs who are currently daemons follow a specific chaos god, so if one was undivided and served all the powers he couldn't become a daemon because he'd have to choose one god over the others. Or is that silly?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lorgar is a Daemon Prince and he worships Chaos Undivided. Think Perturabo might be a Daemon Prince too but don't hold me to that.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Well your right, but it just seems wierd that they'd be elevated to daemon status by supporting chaos undivided for surely that would mean one of the chaos gods had to grant the promotion, which one would do it. I know chaos doesn't like each other so why would they join forces? And wouldn't followers of chaos undivided be stronger than those that followed a single power?

And im pretty sure that when Abaddon is not on one of his many campaigns he's sitting in dark rooms screaming to himself and banging his head against the wall over the loss of his beloved father, Horus. I know he strives to be better than Horus and says he wants nothing to do with him (why he changed the legion name and colours) but i think deep down he's hurting over the loss.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm trying to figure this guy out. How is it after 13 failures he's still the big dog of the yard? There has to be some background plot that no one knows about because I don't see all the Chaos Gods putting their dice in front of someone whos rolled snake eyes 13 times in a row. 

Something just doesn't add up. But it's probably wishful thinking given GW's ability to write a story that doesn't involve the Warp as a plot device.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

maybe its to do with abbadon being the only one that can get all the traitor legions to combine and be a effective force and the fact he has caused so much damage to the imperium that he has been able to stay in such a position of power for chaos. 
chaos would just be small bands of warriors that would only manage hit and run attacks on the imperium if there was no figurehead when the need arises to do any damage. abbadon fitted into horus's postion very well and has actually been very successful too, yeah he hasnt ended the imperium but for all we know the chaos gods might not want this anyway for if the imperium was defeated then humanity would slowly kill itsself and has its the main contributor to chaos's power it would be good for them for it to be exterminated.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Chaos strives for chaos! They feed off the death and misery. Why wolf the food down when you can take your time and savour the flavour? The slow death of the imperium is feeding the chaos gods, keeping them in power. Without the imperium to feed on, chaos would wither and fade away. Chaos NEEDS the imperium, that is its weakness. One that another race may, in the future, exploit...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

exactly, so maybe they just do as they do and they are fine with this. a eternity of power for chaos or until the emperor does something with himself for once.


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

well lets face it 13 Black crusades that have cost millions of lives, spilled blood in the name of chaos and spread corruption on a grand scale really can't be called failures when that was the point in the first place Abaddon serves pretty much himself (would you argue with him? his HUGE lightning claw and his soul stealing daemon sword) and the Black legion are just a tool to further his own ends(lets be honest the Black legion look awesome and are one of the best traitor legions....i'm biased though coz i have a Black legion army)


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> im wondering why the guy isnt a daemon prince by know. i mean he has done alot for chaos and doesnt seem to have reaped the rewards (should have turned from the glory of the emperor). yeah hes got infininate respect from other chaos forces but who cares, i would want some daemon powers for one.




Because he'd lose his Talon and Drachnyan.
For some unknown reason, Daemon Princes... don't get any gear.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

That's cus....erm...they are the gear? hehe, I guess any gear they would have is included in the profile with the heightened stats.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> Because he'd lose his Talon and Drachnyan.
> For some unknown reason, Daemon Princes... don't get any gear.


sod the claw and sword i would prefer the power of a daemon prince myself, untold power over a mere sword anyday!


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

I may be completley wrong here, but as a Daemon Prince when your banished back to the warp you have to stay there for what? 500 years, I know Abbadons a bit on the lazy side and needs to get a move on with his Crusades but I dont think he'd enjoy sitting about twiddling his thumbs for half a millenium


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder what he does in his spare time? Abby must be out hunting orcs and planning the massacre of billions of humans, the easiest and the best way. But it can't be the same all the time can it? He must have fought more than 13 times in 10,000 years? that's like 1.05 or something fights per year? WHAT DOES HE DO FOR SO LONG!!!!!
Does he eat those Alphabet soups and spell out 'I hate the Emperor' all the time....see no one knows, Abbadon is sooo popular that no one knows anything about him other than his gear, how he looks and his age, his Legion, his involvement in the Horus Heresy and his first name Ezekyle, what does he do in his spare time DAMN IT!!!!

On a side note it is very interesting to note that his name pretty much stands for Angel Daemon as Ezekyle is Ezekiel in our time and Abaddon is the ancient name for a or the Demon, so his name is really Daemonic Angel, which is pretty much what he is....except he is not a daemon.....but that's his name....yea.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually Abaddon translates as the destroyer or place of destruction or realm of the dead (Hell). in the bible. Some belive him to be a demon, some a fallen angel, some even think of him as satan or the anti-christ and im sure that is where this Abaddon gets his name.

However back on track...i like the idea of him spelling out words in his alphalegion...i mean alphabet soup. He acts out the way he does cos he's filled with so much pain, anger and confusion so i don't think he'd be very fun to be around in his time off (or time on either). I'll bet he pulls the tails off kities and pushes old people over and laughs. He needs to be taught that violence only breeds violence. Also i bet he has a picture of himself and Horus hidden in his armour or in his locker...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Kickback said:


> I may be completley wrong here, but as a Daemon Prince when your banished back to the warp you have to stay there for what? 500 years, I know Abbadons a bit on the lazy side and needs to get a move on with his Crusades but I dont think he'd enjoy sitting about twiddling his thumbs for half a millenium


its 101 years he doesnt become a daemon becuz well its already stated in this thread still just a theory cuz GW doesnt realease anything official besides his accomplishments, no real looks into his psyche most info u get on him is wikipedia and HH books


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

I can picture that, its horus and the Mournival and signed by horus which says to my greatest meat shield....Abbygail Addon erm...Abaddon. Theyre all laughing and smiling holding Ork heads aloft. he must be pissed of cause all of the things he fought for went to the crapper and now he cant live in peace. 
If you cant have peace then noone can. Thats his take on things now.

He probably does kill kitties and push the elderly over the rocks and cliffs. But he may also have a soft side. Maybe he has a cuddly toy of a daemon
Maybe he does like long walks thorugh the the Blood Sea beach made of bonedust
Maybe he talks to himself at night and cry in the corner when hes upset a crusade failed?
Maybe he just puts on this act and still thinks the joke is on the Emepror and Horus for him plain them all, to further his own needs.....Free Snickerdoodle Cookies forever?


----------

